# New Arrival!



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just arrived from James in Canada...an Ouyi Skeleton pocket watch. Now I know this isn't what I usually try a seek out...ie vintage pieces, but I bought it for for one important reason..that is that you can clearly see the layout of the workings of a typical pocket watch, from the operation of the winding/hand setting mechanism, to the operation of the balance wheel and its action on the pallet fork, and its subsequent action on the escape wheel and rest of the train. OK...it's a cheap, but very well made 17 jewel Chinese movement...it's not lost more than a second or so over the two days that I've had it...and as usual with anything from James, it's in mint condition...in fact I don't think he ever wore it. Very pleased with this for only a few quid, and I'm sure it will be of interest to all who see it.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

These are amazing for the dosh! A great way to see how a watch works and a very practical piece to boot (I don't mean kick!). Another excellent piece from James. :notworthy:

Mike


----------

